# Help with raw feeding please



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

Noodle has been on a raw diet now for 5 days and she loves it but her poos are really hard, too hard. I give her the meat and so far have mixed with potatoes, rice and veg. Am I missing something out of her diet? This morning when she went to the toilet she yelped, so it's not good. If you raw feed pls can you tell me what you give in addition to the meat? Thanks.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

If youve only just started,i would keep her on mince chicken/turkey,and maybe a chicken wing. sounds like you are giving to much bone. i feed all mine raw,and dont add veg or rice,where do you get your raw from?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> If youve only just started,i would keep her on mince chicken/turkey,and maybe a chicken wing. sounds like you are giving to much bone. i feed all mine raw,and dont add veg or rice,where do you get your raw from?


Hi Karen,

I don't give her bone it is minced lamb, beef, rabbit and Turkey and a chicken wing maybe 3 times a week.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

there is a very helpfull facebook group that will give you all the help and advice you need. its called "raw feeding" not raw feeding uk,found them to be very judgemental.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> there is a very helpfull facebook group that will give you all the help and advice you need. its called "raw feeding" not raw feeding uk,found them to be very judgemental.


Thanks I'll have a look.


----------

